# radio mounting?



## Reb (Aug 5, 2013)

When I got my car, the dash was pretty torn up. Parts missing, wires cut and dangling, and nothing working. 

We're nearing completion of piecing everything back together, but I am unable to determine what supports the body of the radio. Other than where the controls pass through the dash, there is current nothing there to support the weight of it.

Surely there must be a bracket or something which fastens to the rear of the radio's chassis. Try as I might though, I can't even figure out where such a bracket would fasten either to the radio or in turn what it would fasten to. 

The heater control housing is directly above, and it in turn appears to be secured only by the dash panel as well. Can anyone shed light on this?


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

I can only address the way it is in a 1966 GTO. There _is_ a bracket that attaches to the rear of the radio.

I'm out of town right now but should be able to post some pictures and info this weekend.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

on a '65 there is a small Z kinda shaped bracket that attaches to the bottom body of the radio with a short sheet metal type screw. the bottom of the bracket attaches to the lower lip of the dash board also with a sheet metal type screw to support the radio. crawl under there and see if you can see the screw hole in the radio body and a screwhole in the lip of the dashboard just below the radio. not 100% sure, but think yours might be the same or similar as a '65.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Radio support bracket*

Here is the diagram showing the radio and bracket.












And here is an actual photo.












Hope this helps!:smile2:


----------

